# .270 WSM RELOADING GOOD LOAD?



## Mikedgates (Nov 22, 2008)

I going to start reloading for my tikka 270 wsn. I am wondering where to start . I think I want to shoot 140 grain . but not sure what bullet power and so on. Is there some load that have work good for you ?


----------



## full_bore1000 (Mar 14, 2009)

Medium to slow burning propellants are the usually selected for the .270 WSM. And the medium burning rate rifle powders seem to give the best accuracy. Reasonable powders include AA-3100, H4350, IMR 4350, and RL-19.For Nosler's 140 grain bullets 56.5 grains of IMR 4350 gives a MV of 2938 fps, and a maximum load of 60.5 grains of IMR 4350 is good for a MV of 3154 fps.hope it all helps,Ryan


----------

